# add my 1st fish



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

I will be adding my 1st fish soon.

but I was looking for sum advise as to how I should add him to my tank.

As I don't have the space or money to have a Q tank as well as my display tank.
I was wounding which would be the next best way to add the par of tank bread Ocellaris Clownfish.

I would be interested in hearing what my option are.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Mattcot said:


> I will be adding my 1st fish soon.
> 
> but I was looking for sum advise as to how I should add him to my tank.
> 
> ...


Matt, you just raised my blood pressure. :evil:

Ok, on further review it looks like this is a 13 gallon tank. Correct? Is so, then I understand why you are not using a Q tank. 

In that case, you just need to be very careful about picking healthy fish. I could talk all day on this topic, so instead I posted here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ssful-saltwater-selecting-healthy-fish-35145/


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

thank you for your post Pasfur.

I have bean looking at a tank of tank bread Ocellaris Clownfish. for the last 2 weeks at my LFS and thay are all looking healthy and I will follow you advise with me next viste this comeing week to ask to see it feed and the such.

but what I was asking for at the beginning of this post was what is the best way I can add the fish to my display tank as I don't have a Q tank?

I have read about sum ppl using different methods of adding fish.
This is what I would like to have a discussion about?

This is how I have added my hermit crabs
1) sitting the bag in the tank to match the water temperature 
2) slowly adding tank water into the bag

Is there any other methods that I could consider before punching my fish.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*fish*

that is a good method but i prefer the drip aclimation over the bag in water....and either way you go i wouldnt add the water too your aquarium unless you know the perameters are good and they are not treating with anything in there system...any copper products can wreak havoc on your inverts....you can use the method you did for your hermits ...or the drip.....get a pitcher or bucket and set the bag open inside it....get a long piece of air line tubing and tie a loose knot in ti half way start a siphon from your tank into the bag in the bucket....tighten the knot to slow flow to an apropriate level...it acts like an IV to your new critters....inverts of sensitive nature should always be acclimated this way....


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

how long should this process tack from when I start to when I add them to the tank ?
is this done by using a net?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*drip*

about 30 min to an hour so a larger container holding the bag is in order just in case you forget about it...you can also clamp the tubing just below the tanks water level so it will automaticaly stop when the siphon is broken from air entering the tube...just sit back and check out Tropical Fish Keeping while you wait...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry Matt, I misunderstood the question. I also drip acclimate. I have a deeply rooted disagreement with the floating bag method and would prefer no acclimation at all over floating. But, given that you have a choice, I would drip as described above.

With clownfish, I would not use a net. I would actually use my hand to move the fish from bag to aquarium. No risk of damaged fins.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks Pasfur


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

If you are going to float the bag to equalize temperature it is important that the bag remains closed. Once you open the bag the water chemistry tends to change rapidly for the worse. That being said I have used the float bag then add small cups of water every 5 minutes over 45 minutes with each of my fish and have not had a problem.


----------

